
Command and Conquer 4K remaster coming - tosh
https://www.polygon.com/2018/11/14/18095301/command-conquer-remastered-red-alert-ea-petroglyph
======
gph1234
Good move. Those teenagers or early twenties are now middle aged men with cash
to spare for some nostalgia.

------
nirav72
I consider the late 90s and early 2000s the golden age of RTS games. Glad to
see old titles like these making a come back. Hopefully, someone will do that
for Total Annihilation as well. (No, supcom and planetary annihilation don't
count)

------
octygen
Highly recommend Homeworld Remastered too! Ah, the early 2000s were the
days... No girl and nothin but time :)

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
I am pretty happy to be alive in the age of remastered WC3, SC1 and RA1.

~~~
craftyguy
And AOE2!

Yea, it's great to be able to play these great RTS classics again on modern
systems!

